# Computer designed for seniors



## franca (Aug 26, 2002)

Computer designed for seniors


----------



## ACTI (Jul 17, 2009)

Rather disappointing to see that there are no computer specs listed on www.thegocomputer.com . Seems like this is almost scam-ish, not listing any specs! Well definitely taking advantage of the senior. How can you sell a computer without listing the type of processor, hard drive size, or memory included?!!! This seems like a total rip off!!

For a keyboard with bigger letters, simply print the letters on stickers, or buy large letter stickers for the keyboard from your local Big box computer store.

For a larger view of the screen-- Simply hold down "Ctrl" and "+" for larger screen shot or "Ctrl" and "-" for smaller screen shot.
((this is all they're saying you can do! Only on emails and websites!! they aren't using any special helpful technology!! they're using the control button!))
Again- TOTAL RIP OFF!!! seniors, don't fall for it! Call your local computer expert and ask for advice!


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

I'm sure these scammers will sell a bunch of them, people get sucked into maintenance contracts all the time.


----------

